# My best friend.



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<span style="color:black">*<big>I don't know what I'd do if it was taken away.</big>

http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6ljFaKRTrI&autoplay=1*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

okkk.. xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2009)

Huh, I didn't realize it was October 2007.


----------



## Liv (Jul 29, 2009)

wtf is that.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

I miss her


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Huh, I didn't realize it was October 2007.


Neither did I, huh.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2009)

I think this fits perfectly with AverageSean.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I think this fits perfectly with AverageSean.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

I just finished Pong <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you heard of the Nintendo 64? It looks amazing, I can't wait.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Have you heard of the Nintendo 64? It looks amazing, I can't wait.


I know! I'm siked!


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Have you heard of the Nintendo 64? It looks amazing, I can't wait.


Nintendo 64?!?!??!

I still haven't got the Super Nintendo


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a Super Nintendo! I'm gonna get that  :veryhappy:


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The graphix rock
I think I might sell my Atari 2600 though


----------



## Nightray (Jul 29, 2009)

Coool... Friend : D


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Coool... Friend : D


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG YOU GUYS, TODAY I WAS IN THIS PLACE AND THEY HAD THIS MACHINE WHERE... IT WAS AMAZING ITS LIKE TV BUT YOU CAN PLAY IT LIKE A BOARD GAME THEY CALL IT A VIDEO GAME! ITS SO AMAZING I SPENT ALL MY QUATERS ON IT


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

God damnit, no.

It stopped being funny so *censored.3.0*ing long ago.

*censored.3.0*.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OMG YOU GUYS, TODAY I WAS IN THIS PLACE AND THEY HAD THIS MACHINE WHERE... IT WAS AMAZING ITS LIKE TV BUT YOU CAN PLAY IT LIKE A BOARD GAME THEY CALL IT A VIDEO GAME! ITS SO AMAZING I SPENT ALL MY QUATERS ON IT


Old joke is not old if considered to be a part of the joke based on old, which is old, but considered to be new if apart of the old joke.

Wrong quote o:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok now that we're done talking in past tense, let's talk in future tense now.
OMG YOU GUYS THEY RELEASED SOMETHING SO AMAZING AT E3 12! A NINTENDOSTATION720! IT WILL BE VIRTUAL REALITY AND THE GRAPHICS ARE SO AMAZING, THEY WERE SHOWCASING THIS GAME CALLED SUPER SMASH BROS X, AND YOU CAN PLAY AS CLASSIC CHARACTERS LIKE MARIO AND LINK, AND NOW SINCE SONY, MICROSOFT, NINTENDO, AND EVERY OTHER GAME COMPANY JOINED UP, NEW CHARACTERS SUCH AS THE SCOUT AND CLOUD ARE PLAYABLE.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ok now that we're done talking in past tense, let's talk in future tense now.
> OMG YOU GUYS THEY RELEASED SOMETHING SO AMAZING AT E3 12! A NINTENDOSTATION720! IT WILL BE VIRTUAL REALITY AND THE GRAPHICS ARE SO AMAZING, THEY WERE SHOWCASING THIS GAME CALLED SUPER SMASH BROS X, AND YOU CAN PLAY AS CLASSIC CHARACTERS LIKE MARIO AND ]Brawl is probably the most hardcore game for the wii, so pick something else like wii fit to bash.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ok now that we're done talking in past tense, let's talk in future tense now.
> OMG YOU GUYS THEY RELEASED SOMETHING SO AMAZING AT E3 12! A NINTENDOSTATION720! IT WILL BE VIRTUAL REALITY AND THE GRAPHICS ARE SO AMAZING, THEY WERE SHOWCASING THIS GAME CALLED SUPER SMASH BROS X, AND YOU CAN PLAY AS CLASSIC CHARACTERS LIKE MARIO AND ]No CAPS >:[
> Pl0x
> 
> And spam thread D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

>Brawl

>Hardcore

what


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those challenge things don't really make up for everything else, most of them only give you a stupid sticker anyways.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was so great about the trophies?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can spin them around and zoom in on them.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, yes, truly amazing.....

and this has to do with the difference between melee being hard core and brawl not because.....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having stupid hard unlockables/challenges =/= hardcore. 

By that logic peggle is hardcore.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying that's what made it hardcore, mega just brought up how the trophies are easy to collect.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, and let us look at how they make the game fair...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
EXAMPLE NUMBER ONE!!!





EXAMPLE NUMBER TWO!!!




EXAMPLE NUMBER THR-oh, no more crudely drawn images depicting "competitive player" "fairness". Oh well, practical proof it is...





</div> 
Truly they know how to bring out the best in games.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Yes, and let us look at how they make the game fair...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> EXAMPLE NUMBER ONE!!!
> 
> ...


there are tourneys with items in them....

but competitive brawlers just want to remove the luck aspect of the game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno about you, but if I was doing a tourney for like... money, and a random bomb just fell out of the sky in the middle of one of my attacks and I hit it causing me to fly off the stage and lose, I'd be pretty *censored.3.0*ing pissed.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

Why are we talking about tourneyfags for a casual game?

:V


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I dunno about you, but if I was doing a tourney for like... money, and a random bomb just fell out of the sky in the middle of one of my attacks and I hit it causing me to fly off the stage and lose, I'd be pretty *censored.3.0*ing pissed.


exactly, that's why competitive brawlers don't like items.

@-C*- what do you consider to be a hardcore game?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything you consider casual.

Actually, scratch that.  Painkiller is the most hard core game ever and you cannot prove me wrong.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

Items can be annoying but... this IS super smash bros we're talking about, I honestly don't see why people try to make it compedetive when it's meant to be a crazy fighting game with random crap happening all the time.


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Items can be annoying but... this IS super smash bros we're talking about, I honestly don't see why people try to make it compedetive when it's meant to be a crazy fighting game with random crap happening all the time.


That's what nintendo wants you to think, and what half the competitive brawlers think, so, Brawl+ was created to implement less randomness into the game.

@-C*- wii sports is hardcore? 

painkiller seems pretty hardcore too, but does it have the strategical thinking that brawl requires? Do you need to learn all about the metagame of your character so that you may use it to your the fullest extent? Do you need to practice advanced techniques so that you may get a hand up on your opponent?

lastly do you have to learn the god awful smash talk like bairs, techs, dacus, ftilts etc?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think any game where a person randomly mashing buttons can beat someone that has poured time and effort into becoming better is hardcore. :V


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, you can't beat someone justt randomly mashing buttons, there's technique involved, different matchups for different characters, and lets not forget about the stage choices and how the affect the game.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

The Companion Cube is awesome, ain't it?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually, because the only setup that is remotely "hardcore" in Brawl is NO ITEMS, FINAL DESTINATION, which in itself is still pretty *censored.2.0*ty.

Brawl is just a *censored.2.0*-tier fighting game.  A *censored.2.0*-tier fighting game with bells and whistles, but that's it.

Let me translate that for you...

Exactly, I'm not admitting that what you said happens fairly often, there's different types of button mashing, characters are unbalanced, and stages affect gameplay because otherwise the game is a boring *censored.2.0*pile.

Brawl is a party game. That's about as hardcore as whacking a god damn pinata. Enjoy your casual 2D Party Game.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get you the definition of hardcore before we continue any further than this.

-adjective
1)hard-core[hahrd-kawr, -kohr]unswervingly committed; uncompromising; dedicated

No fighting game that uses different characters with different attacks will ever be perfectly balanced. Every character will have different matchups against other characters thus making it unbalanced, but that's where the hardcore part comes in. A hardcore brawler will learn how to play with multiple characters,how their character matches up with other characters, what stage best gives them the advantage, and what strategy will be best for defeating their opponent.

Besides, what hardcore value does a FPS hold? All you are doing is shooting other people/aliens whatever, you don't need to know much more than course layout, and where to shoot when.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're talking about it in that sense.

In that case, the game is not hardcore, it's the neckbeard no-lifers that dedicate unreal amounts of time to a 2D party game.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet there are people who also spend hours on end to play a game where you shoot at people, die occasionally(or often) then repeat the process.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total time spent playing the vidya this week: < 2 hours.

Nice try.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you are one of those people who don't spen their life play FPS good for you, there are people who don't spend their life playing brawl either, like me, I haven't played brawl in about a month, I have more important things to do, like finish a summer project, go to the pool, etc etc, rather than playing a game. 

Now tell me please, what do you think makes a hardcore game? Is it the replay value? Is it being able to trash talk someone while teabagging them in game? I'm interested to hear your definition of a hardcore game.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a list:


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">There is no hardcore game.  There is no casual game.</div>


Although, hey, since you're interested in bashing the FPS genre and community in general, my idea of hardcore certainly isn't a bunch of fat, neackbeard *censored.3.0*s that play a 2D party game solely for the sake of improving in an attempt to give their pitiful life meaning, when in reality it's just them smudging Cheeto dust all over their Wiimotes as they furiously mash buttons.

Also, Halo players =/= FPS gamers.  Get your *censored.2.0* right.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Here's a list:
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">There is no hardcore game.  There is no casual game.</div>
> ...


I'm not bashing hardcore gamers really, I was just trying to defend smash bros as being a hardcore game, if I said something that was considered bashing the FPS genre my apologies, there are many FPS games that I find fun and entertaining. Although since you believe there are no hardcore games and no casual games this debate was worthless. Also, don't be so stereotypical, many people who play professionally are not fat people smudging cheetoh dust into their wiimote/gamecube controller.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>stop being so stereotypical



> Now tell me please, what do you think makes a hardcore game? Is it the replay value? *Is it being able to trash talk someone while teabagging them in game?* I'm interested to hear your definition of a hardcore game.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, we're even, now explain to me why there are no hardcore/casual games when you were insisting that SSB was as hardcore as whacking a pinata.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because...

lol itrolu


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is where our debate ends, with you finally abandoning reason and resorting to jokes, how very mature of you.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:V

Like I give two *censored.2.0*s what a whiny brat like you thinks of me.


----------



## MygL (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, now we are throwing insults, what a shame, I thought you were above that, oh well.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>saying you thought I was above something after I've done it several times

hurr


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you were debating with me about hardcore/nonhardcore games, not insulting me.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's okay to insult other people, but insulting you puts me down lower.

:B


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya know, I think Portal is a pretty cool girl. She fights lieing cake and doesn't afraid of GLaDOS...

Bonus points for getting the reference!


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insulting other people is never the way to go, I admit I've done it a few times myself, but I try not to make it a habit. Besides, insulting a person serves no other purpose but to make the person you are insulting angry, and what good could that lead to?


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Ya know, I think Portal is a pretty cool girl. She fights lieing cake and doesn't afraid of GLaDOS...


Hah!

John, I...if you don't understand, I suppose you won't any time soon, even if I've said it before.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Ya know, I think Portal is a pretty cool girl. She fights lieing cake and doesn't afraid of GLaDOS...
> 
> Bonus points for getting the reference!


You're stupid, her name isn't Portal you ****! Her name's Chell.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the point of the joke. Here:
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Pretty_cool_guy


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, ok I guess I'll be ignorant then...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Ya know, I think Portal is a pretty cool girl. She fights lieing cake and doesn't afraid of GLaDOS...
> 
> Bonus points for getting the reference!


Old meme is old.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caleb (Jul 30, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> wtf is that.


Thats the companion cube from Portal.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tourneyfags try to make an unbalnced game balanced, and in doing so take the fun out of it, some peoples favorites characters are banned because they are two powerful or something, and great stages are banned too because of things in them, if someone is really good at brawl they can avoid these things and use them to their advantage in a fight.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tourneyfags try to make an unbalnced game balanced, and in doing so take the fun out of it, some peoples favorites characters are banned because they are two powerful or something, and great stages are banned too because of things in them, if someone is really good at brawl they can avoid these things and use them to their advantage in a fight.


NO ITEMS, NO TIERS, FINAL DESTINATION!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tourneyfags try to make an unbalnced game balanced, and in doing so take the fun out of it, some peoples favorites characters are banned because they are two powerful or something, and great stages are banned too because of things in them, if someone is really good at brawl they can avoid these things and use them to their advantage in a fight.


Characters usually aren't banned in tourneys, and like I already said, if its a tourney, and for money, people don't want to be cheated out of winning by some random *censored.3.0*ing thing on the stage/item. 

@Sonicdan369, its No items, fox only, final destination. Wtf does no tiers mean?


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://super-smash-bros.wikia.com/wiki/Tier_list

Huh. Seems like tourney nuts would LIKE tiers. All that restricting that would be possible...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what tiers are, but saying no tiers makes no sense... you don't use them in battle or in game or anything like that >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiers<No Tiers.

I think he means no counting fo rtiers


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

0.0
Wooo, debate.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 30, 2009)

My best friend is my new Ocarina.


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> My best friend is my new Ocarina.


You got it?
Yey.


----------

